# Bunk replacement



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Problem with thermoplastics is sag over time.
Wood is still the strongest, lightest, cheapest material.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The plastic boards were on fire up north a few years ago and my uncle can show you how shiny aluminum can get when using them. I would not want to see what they would do to gel coat.

Wood and carpet.


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a question about bunks... I just bought a 23' carolina skiff elite SS and the trailer has the regular bunks and it has a set that are almost touching eachouther and angled about the same as the hull shape and run from center of the boat to the front of the boat. They look like they help get the boat on the trailer right and support the front 1/3 of the boat when on the trailer. I noticed today that when the boat is on the trailer sitting correctly on the main bunks there is about a 6" space between the hull and those "front" bunks, they don't touch the boat at all. Are they right or do I need to adjust them so they touch? Boat and trailer are both new but the trailer had a tag on it that said 24' Bluewave.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

giericd - I want my bunks touching, especially if your new boat is that big one (I can't remember who just bought it though).


----------

